# Putting road tyres onto CX wheels



## Dayvo (8 Apr 2016)

I'm looking for advice/suggestions for putting some Schwalbe Marathon + tyres onto my Focus Mares AX Tiagra instead of the Rocket Rons.

I'll be using the Focus mostly as a long-distance day tourer (100-200+ miles every now and then). I'll still be using my CAAD 10 as my main bike for shorter distances.

Current size of the RRs is 700x33: I'm not sure whether to go down to a 700x32 or up to a 700x35. I assume the 1mm or 2mm difference in tyre size won't present a problem (or will it?). And what about tyre pressure? For a very small difference, how significant might that be?

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## jim55 (8 Apr 2016)

That's not go a make any diff really , if the rimsarewide enough then I'd go for 35s for more comfort


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Apr 2016)

I changed the tyres on my Specialized Crux from 700x32 CX tyres to a 700x25 Specialized Armadillo road tyre with pressures at 100psi front and back. The bike was significantly quicker as you would expect when changing from quite a Knobbly CX tyre.
Whatever profile you choose you will notice the biggest difference moving from Rocket Rons to a slicker road tyre.


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2016)

35c Schwalbes are usually real size 622x37, just check if you have enough clearance.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Apr 2016)

Thanks for your replies. 



jim55 said:


> That's not go a make any diff really , if the rimsarewide enough then I'd go for 35s for more comfort



I think I'll go for the 35s as jim suggested.


----------



## clid61 (11 Apr 2016)

35s are Lush, very comfortable . I decided to try conitnental ultras on mine 28mm , still very comfy , worth considering.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 Apr 2016)

I run 35C Marathon Plus on my CAADX as I use it for commuting. 80psi rear and 70psi front.

Very comfortable and no punctures in 3000 miles.

Plenty fast on the flat but you'll notice the additional weight going up hill.

Graham.


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Apr 2016)

Are the rims tubeless ready? If so you could look at some Schwalbe s-ones or even the Hutchinson Sectors I have on although they are 'only' 28c(although they come up smaller),they have been brilliant so far no cuts or anything.


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2016)

I think I'll put my 35s back on my (occasional) CX commuter, been running with 28's since I took the ice tyres off but am missing the comfort of the wider tyres.


----------



## SonicRob (17 Apr 2016)

i use continental touring tyre 47's in case i do a bit of farm track or continental retro ride 50's if its all going to be road


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Apr 2016)

Got 25c on my CX wheels at the moment only because they were spare. If I was buying road specific tyres I would probably go to 28c. Come autumn and do what i promised myself and do the winter league I will get a spare set of wheels for knobblies !


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2016)

Put a pair of 28mm gatorskins on my CX bike for commuting purposes. Feels so comfortable compared to 23s on the other bike


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2016)

I put some Vittoria Randonneur 700x32c on the Giant Revolt which seem to be very good & resilient.


----------

